
The Clever Cryptography Behind Apple's 'Find My' Feature - yarapavan
https://www.wired.com/story/apple-find-my-cryptography-bluetooth/
======
yarapavan
The solution to that paradox, it turns out, is a trick that requires you to
own at least two Apple devices. Each one emits a constantly changing key that
nearby Apple devices use to encrypt and upload your geolocation data, such
that only the other Apple device you own possesses the key to decrypt those
locations.

